# Survivorman Off The Grid



## senorFrog (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.lesstroudonline.com/faq.php



> Q: Do you have anything else in the works?
> 
> Les: Currently I am producing two brand new specials about living off the grid; solar power, rain harvesting, root cellars, composting toilets – combining both modern and pioneer methods. But this is not a back-to-the-land hippy thing. This is about doing it for real in this day and age as a regular family. Enough with the high hydro bills already! It will be titled Off The Grid with Les Stroud. Then I am working on a new series entitled Stroud’s Legends about all of the worlds greatest explorers – more on that in the near future!


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 30, 2007)

Great show, can't wait for the new ones!!


----------



## titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Great show,great survival tips,great ways to eat various rodents and other ground squirrels.Look forward to Les' new adventures on the tube.


----------



## cornbread (Oct 1, 2007)

Survivorman moves off grid

Great youtube vidoes of Les Stroud -Survivorman finding is dream site and working to live there off grid, I tried to post the link 

Its 10 parts here it is, at least I hope this was all of it.

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1GdRbhWReY

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfBwMjvmYuw

3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukDH-qeN2HE

4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD7hPYQKl2w

5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5sSHxeeV1M

6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyjD7wPoVPk

7. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVz2vARA0dU

8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daxMcCl2UMk

9. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVvI8RAWIko

10. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL11SyuDEhQ


----------



## Todd (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool. But they need a bigger and better wood stove.


----------



## titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the links Corn-I just watched them all......Man, I wanna move back into the woods!


----------

